# Goiter and Ultrasound



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

I was diagnosed with Hashi's about 2 years ago. At that time I had an ultrasound because of the noticeable large goiter and was told no nodules. The doctor has not done any other ultrasounds since then. Is this normal? I question this because I've noticed I get these sharp pains in my goiter. Or does the dr. only do blood work and that's it?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Farris1307 said:


> I was diagnosed with Hashi's about 2 years ago. At that time I had an ultrasound because of the noticeable large goiter and was told no nodules. The doctor has not done any other ultrasounds since then. Is this normal? I question this because I've noticed I get these sharp pains in my goiter. Or does the dr. only do blood work and that's it?


For one thing, the typical Hashi's thyroid is nodular and resembles a cluster of grapes.

It would be a very good idea to get another ultra-sound and get a copy of the report so you can tell us "exactly" what it says.

What blood tests are you having done?

Any of these?

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test


----------



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

The endo told me the ultrasound showed no nodules but I do have a noticeable goiter and since then its gotten larger. I should have reviewed my report myself. I go back to the dr in August and I will request another ultrasound. The last one I had was 2 years ago. Blood work will be done as well. I'll post results then.

I question this because I've been having sharp pains in my thyroid and I feel nauseated all the time. Feels like fullness in my throat. I'm currently on Synthroid 50 mcg.

I had a hysterectomy 10 years ago and I'm not on any hormones. I wasn't sure if my feeling horrible was associated with no hormones.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Farris1307 said:


> The endo told me the ultrasound showed no nodules but I do have a noticeable goiter and since then its gotten larger. I should have reviewed my report myself. I go back to the dr in August and I will request another ultrasound. The last one I had was 2 years ago. Blood work will be done as well. I'll post results then.
> 
> I question this because I've been having sharp pains in my thyroid and I feel nauseated all the time. Feels like fullness in my throat. I'm currently on Synthroid 50 mcg.
> 
> I had a hysterectomy 10 years ago and I'm not on any hormones. I wasn't sure if my feeling horrible was associated with no hormones.


It is hard to say; the thing is we have to be absolutely certain cancer is not involved so please do get that ultra-sound.


----------



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'll let you know what I find out. Just really concerns me that I feel like this. My voice is always hoarse, to the point my voice goes in and out while talking, and I have a dry cough that I cannot get rid of. I've told endo all of this before and he always says labs look good.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

This is not aimed at you...how shall I say this...??? Screw the labs. They're only part of the picture. What you are feeling going on in your throat/neck seems way more important. Labs don't always reflect what's really happening. Mine sure didn't.

Be persistent, and be VERY clear about what you are feeling!

:hugs:


----------



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

Here are some reports I got from hospital:

Last ultrasound (12/1/2010)
Report:
Multiple realtime images were acquired over the thyroid gland. The right lobe measures 3.7 x 2.3 x 1.8 cm. The left lobe measures 4.9 x 2.3 x 1.5 cm. There is no evidence of nodule or any other type of thyroid abnormality. 
Impression: Normal Study.

Uptake scan (2/18/2011) 
Report: 277.5 Microcuries if I123 Labeled Sodium Iodide was administered by mouth followed by uptake of 27% at 6 hrs and 45% at 24 hrs. These values indicate a hyperthyroid state. The thyroid gland is bilaterally enlarge with a long axis on the right of 5.5 cm and on the left of 5.4 cm. Thyroid parenchyma is homogenous.
Impression: Graves Disease

Ok both of these test were read by the same person within 2 months of each other. How come the first test was normal and 2 months later it was not. Also, my endo doctor diagnosed me with Hashimotos. This is totally different than graves disease.

T4 - 8.4 (4.7 - 13.3)
Free T4 - 0.73 (0.77-1.61)
TSH - 1.00 (0.34 - 4.82)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Farris1307 said:


> I'll let you know what I find out. Just really concerns me that I feel like this. My voice is always hoarse, to the point my voice goes in and out while talking, and I have a dry cough that I cannot get rid of. I've told endo all of this before and he always says labs look good.


Tch......................as you keep on mentioning symptoms........................

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=53303

http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx


----------



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have noticed this knot on my neck is getting larger. Have appointment on Aug 12th.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> This is not aimed at you...how shall I say this...??? Screw the labs. They're only part of the picture. What you are feeling going on in your throat/neck seems way more important. Labs don't always reflect what's really happening. Mine sure didn't.
> 
> Be persistent, and be VERY clear about what you are feeling!
> 
> :hugs:


:anim_08: Well put, my dear friend!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Farris1307 said:


> I have noticed this knot on my neck is getting larger. Have appointment on Aug 12th.


Excellent!!!


----------



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

Called Endo today to see if I could get in sooner because of this knot on throat and now my ear feeling stopped up and pain. But no spots available so I had to keep the aug 12. I've now lost slight hearing in this ear and its on the same side as the knot. Is this in my head or has anyone else had anything like this with their goiter and everything was ok? I'm still getting nauseated and just don't feel good. I'm getting really worried now.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Have you considered seeing an ENT?


----------



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

I saw ENT about 6 months ago because of the feeling of something in my throat and he told me it was just acid reflux.


----------



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

Went to my Endo. He did an ultrasound in his office. He said he saw nothing suspicious. He said the thyroid is just inflamed and to take ibuprofen if it bothers me. And being hoarse is just part of hypothyroidism. This news is great but here's my concern....how come my thyroid is inflamed? Why am I hoarse if my blood levels are great? Can a nodule be missed by an ultrasound?


----------

